# 1.5 Headset and Stem Choices



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there

Seems to be a gradual movement towards 1.5 frames and forks with all the major manufacturer offering them up.. but there doesn't seem to be that many 1.5 headsets out there and even fewer stems

What are peoples recommendations for a strong but light weight set up for both. id like he headset to have nice deep inserts as well.. over 20mm 

Any help appreciated


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris King.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Second the King headset.

For the stem... SIC makes a pretty nice 1.5 stem.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

just make your own headset out of a beer can, works great


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1.5 and Thomson X4


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought King was excessive until I got one. Then I got one and understand

King headset

I like these for stems, but it's all a personal thing


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

he was asking about 1.5 headset and stem choices, last i checked Chris King didn't make anything for 1.5 headtube sizes yet, unless they started recently 

i'll second the FSA Orbit Xtreme 1.5.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

AKRida said:


> he was asking about 1.5 headset and stem choices, last i checked Chris King didn't make anything for 1.5 headtube sizes yet, unless they started recently
> 
> i'll second the FSA Orbit Xtreme 1.5.


They started recently

Check more often


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Started seeing them around not too long ago, they've been talking about it for like a year now though.


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

Sunline makes a nice stem that comes in 1.5 (50mm or 65mm):

https://www.sixsixone.com/Products_SunlineCycling.aspx


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

If I had a 1.5 fork, this is the only stem I would consider:


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd go with king and the sunline 

I have a sunline stem and i love it and kings are tried and true


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I have a CK 1.5 HS and a Sunline stem as mentioned above. Awesome stem, really happy with it, and I am a die hard Thomson peep... Uncle C, sweet stem, but its too short for an AM ride really, sweet for FR DH, I have one on one steed, it is sweet...

The OP is correct though, when you start looking, not many options out there really as yet.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

1.5 headsets, Hope, da-bomb,sunline, fsa, others im sure.....there are choices out there, Got a hope myself


----------



## AndyBroke (Nov 20, 2007)

I use the syncros am onepointfive stem and the fsa big fat pig headset. Both is woring great so far.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1.5 and Thomson X4


That is exactly what I run...it's great.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> They started recently
> 
> Check more often
> 
> oh rockin, let me retract my fsa orbit bid and change it to Chris King  i might have to look into one for myself! i see they rock a 1.5-1 1/8th conversion which is what i'm after lol.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Whafe said:


> I have a CK 1.5 HS and a Sunline stem as mentioned above. Awesome stem, really happy with it, and I am a die hard Thomson peep... Uncle C, sweet stem, but its too short for an AM ride really, sweet for FR DH, I have one on one steed, it is sweet...


Your black on black King on the Helius is the nicest looking one IMO. Nice and understated. If we're talking reducer headsets here, I think King should have a flush model for the 1 1/8 fork crowd... Correct me if I'm wrong, but a 1.5 King adds about 20mm of stack height? I prefer the flush look myself. Wouldn't be a King if it didn't look the way it does I guess. Cane Creek Double XC flush is my current favorite. :thumbsup:

Also, If I'm doing any climbing, 70mm stem at least...


----------



## Baalloo (Aug 7, 2008)

Can somebody tell me what the major benefit is of the 1.5 Headset vs the 1.1/8?


----------



## unclekittykiller (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think were all on the same page here. some are talking about reducer headsets and some are talking about true 1.5. as far as true 1.5 goes there seem to be only a few choices still. king, fsa, CC seem to be the popular brands. i personally run a CC double X, which is the true 1.5 version, not the double XC, which is the reducer. looks like Crank Bros. have come out with a true 1.5 version recently as well. and i don't believe the hope model is a true 1.5, i think it's a reducer, unless they have a model i haven't seen.
+1 on the RF D2 stem, very nice and very stiff.


----------



## unclekittykiller (Mar 1, 2006)

Baalloo said:


> Can somebody tell me what the major benefit is of the 1.5 Headset vs the 1.1/8?


to allow a 1.5 fork steerer, which has a major stiffness benefit over the standard 1 1/8. 1.5 reducer headsets have no benefit over standard 1 1/8 unless it is a zero-stack which allows the front end to be dropped for personal bike-handling preferences.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Karupshun said:


> They started recently
> 
> Check more often


They even make a 1.5-1.125 converter - the "Devlolution".:thumbsup:


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

I am running a King and 1.5 Deity Proto stem, its lighter than their current 1-1/8th stems and should be available soon. Has worked as a pretty sick combo, not a single issue.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

diabolus d2 stem and fsa orbit extreme pro,very nice combo although i wouldnt mind the stem in a 10 degree rise version.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

the king's are rad. love mine. with a 1.5 steerer run a thompson x4. or possibly a sunline


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

I heard po1nt racing is comming out with a 1.5" stem

all I could find was this CAD of it....

it supposed to be LIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thomson Stem. King Headset.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Stem> Deity?


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

The new 1.5 is not yet out, but I have been on it all summer, It looks quite a bit different, Its AWESOME! and f**king light! Lighter than the Thomson it replaced!


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

My set up, definitely like it. Probably the lightest set up you can do, very strong too.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

thats the S£$%6 !!! really good product !!



Evil Sylvain said:


> Sunline makes a nice stem that comes in 1.5 (50mm or 65mm):
> 
> https://www.sixsixone.com/Products_SunlineCycling.aspx


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

da bomb also make good 1.5 stuff


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

This is what i run, i searched around... i dont think there is a lighter combo..... at least yet!


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

Transition has a 1.5 stem also, looks nice haven't tried it out YET!


----------

